# Uber Newbie Here; Will Take All Advice



## byron (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi All:

I'm such a newbie that I don't even have a trailer yet. I just wanted to let you-all know how lucky I feel that I found this site and all these great people and great advice before making big or expensive mistakes. I'm pretty good at that without any help.

So, I've decided to take the plunge and get a trailer. But I've been trying to make the best decision by researching everything. I'm still about 6 months away from pulling the trigger, but here are my thoughts. Please feel free to jump in with any comments or suggestions:

--Used (04 or later) because I can't afford new and because of the steep depreciation. Private party looks like the way to go.

--5th wheel because of the room, layout, and better towing manners. Bunk model, about 30' based on having an 11 and 9 year old. And no, I've never backed ANYTHING up. I figure a deserted Wal Mart parking lot at 4 am and some orange cones will be time well spent.

--Getting the Outback model because of the interior. Even the high end competitors suffer from tacky colors and fabrics that I just don't like. Thoughts on the quality of the Outback from your experiences? They just look better than anything else on the road, IMO.

--TV is an 06 Dodge 2500 diesel shortbed. Just installed a B&W turnover gooseneck hitch (by myself) and have the option to add a quick disconnect fifth wheel or a GN adaptor for the trailer....still figuring that part out. Prodigy controller due in any day. Hey, just like having a baby, I want everything in place first BEFORE the big day arrives.

--I plan on getting the family out as often as possible. Is a regular weekend too short a time to justify a trip within 100 miles because of the setup/knockdown time?

--Anybody listing their trailer as a second home for tax purposes? Thoughts, pitfalls?

--Insurance. Thoughts, pitfalls?

--Anything you-all would do differently if you did it again? Thanks and congratulations on a great site.

Byron
Richmond, VA soon to be San Antonio, TX


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Definetly write off any interest as a second home.








As for the short bed truck, you will want a slider hitch to avoid the cab








For minimum trip length, that all has to do with your personal temperment for packing and unpacking. 3 days is minimum for us, and I much prefer 3 weeks







but everyone is different.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Byron,

Welcome to Outbackers!







You'll find lots of good information here. I applaud you checking things out before jumping in with both feet. Make sure what you want and then get what you want.

You have a good start already.









Now, to your questions (at least the ones I have an aswer to). Quality of the Outback. It's about as good as you'll get for this price point. Once you look around and compare, I think you'll find the look and feel of the Outback is about as good as you'll get when comparing apples to apples.

I'm no expert on 5th wheels so what you have and what you're doing to it to prepare for a fiver I can't comment on. Someone else will, I'm sure.

100 miles in a weekend is nothing. Get out there as often as you can and spend time with your family. There's been several of us who will travel 200-300 miles for a weekend, no problem. Leave on Friday, spend a couple days camping, and return on Sunday. Hey, anytime camping is time away from home, right?

Make sure you get good insurance. Replacmenet value at least. Not depreciated value. Do't know about listing it as a second home. Depends on what other write-offs you have, I guess. Didn't work for me. At least that is what the tax preparer I paid said.









Anything I'd do differently if doing it all over again? You bet. I'd get started earlier!!

Enjoy your soon to be new home away from home!

Others will chime in soon, I'm sure.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

First off - WELCOME and Congrats on finding the site and looking to go with an Outback trailer







. I have owned my 2008 Outback Sydney 32BHDS for less than a week now. I can not believe the support and knowledge that has been passed on to me in such a short amount of time. You will definately be welcomed with open arms and plenty of support.

After doing my research i found that for the price, the Outbacks are some very nice units. They look very good, the layouts are great and the quality as as good as you will find in this price range. (so ive been told) My wife and I are very happy so far. I was surprised at the amount of people that commented on how nice our trailer was last weekend.

As far as a weekend trip. Our first trip (last weekend) consisted of leaving Friday evening at 6:00 and heading up to northern MI 250 miles. setup was juick and before we knew it we were relaxing with the neighbors. I did not get the feeling that it was too much for a weekend. I would certainly prefer a longer stay but we were so excited to get out and use it we just went for it.

Good luck and dont be afraid to ask questions. You will find that the people here are very helpfull and supportive.

DT


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Byron,

I just wanted to say Welcome *Welcome* *Welcome* !!!

We have only had our OB for just about 2 months, and love it! I particulary like the interior feel, and I prefer (in our 27RLS) the seperate head, from the shower and vanity. LOTS of storage space too. It is just perfect for us and our 2 dogs. (and occasionally our grandson).

You will find the people on this forum, friendly and very helpful, and so experienced. Also, lots of good humor too!









Good Luck on your search for the right rig for you and yours. Keep us posted!

*HEIDI*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi byron
















to Outbackers! 

Good luck with your search, I'm sure the right Outback is out there just waiting for you to come and rescue it!


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

First off, Welcome to the site. I hope you get your answers. We are at about a year now since we decided to get our Outback, can't find a way to pull the trigger (just bought a house, so....)

secondly... Wow another Richmonder.... So bad your moving to TX :-( oh well, maybe we'll get a chance to meet at a Rally.

in talking with my friends who are looking at 5er's make sure your hitch is setup correctly. I've heard of some issues with 5'ers and short beds, but I'm not any type of authority, just a "heads up" kind of comment.

Good Luck with your search!


----------



## byron (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the great responses. What a site.

I took someone's advice and contacted Holman RV yesterday. The 31 fifth wheel that I like is within a few hundred dollars (brand new) of one of the cheaper 2 or 3 year old used models out there. $23.7k vs $36.5 MSRP. Unbelievable. I never would have know that without this site. Now if I can just talk them into taking my Harley Davidson in trade, we might have a deal....

A couple of other things have come up. How about generators? How many of you have or find you need them and what power is necessary to comfortably run the essentials? Recommended brands?

For those of you with a shortbed truck and 5th wheel, is anyone using the B&W companion hitch and do you have clearance issues?

Finally, with female family campers....what about feminine hygiene products and the blackwater tank? Okay to flush or do they need bagged? Someone in the family will owe me a beer if I have to schlep those across a crowded campground.

Thanks again,

Byron


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

First of all, Welcome.









We do a great many weekend trips, as well as some other longer trips. Ususally close to home as DH has to work some weekends, and we still like to camp. He says that even when he has toi work, he feels that he has been away. He comes 'home' to the camper, and can relax.

As to feminine hygeine products. I would not recommend flushing. Just put some baggies in the bathroom, and then toss them in the trash. I found a flexible oval trash can that fits between the toilet and the cabinet. We also keep grocery bags in all the trash cans, so emptying them is a snap.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from another recent newbie !

I think you have made some good decisions and also have received great info/feedback from the replies you've gotten, so I will only add a couple of comments that I hope will be helpful. This is my first attempt at splitting up quotes from your post with my replies in between, so forgive me if it doesn't come out right. If that's the case, would someone with experience tell me the correct way?



byron said:


> --Used (04 or later) because I can't afford new and because of the steep depreciation. Private party looks like the way to go.


I too was planning to buy used, but during my shopping discovered that folks seemed to want more for their used 5er's than I thought and I found info about the markup on campers, allowing me to negotiate a great deal on a new 5'er. If you can find an 07 that has been on the lot a while, that's a good target. I decided what model I wanted and the dealer found one in another state and brought it in. Saved a bunch and got a brand new camper.

[/quote]
--5th wheel because of the room, layout, and better towing manners. Bunk model, about 30' based on having an 11 and 9 year old. And no, I've never backed ANYTHING up. I figure a deserted Wal Mart parking lot at 4 am and some orange cones will be time well spent.
[/quote]

Not sure which bunk 5er model you are wanting to get, but we have the 29FBHS (31' 9"), which was last made in 06, and sounds like one that would meet your needs (has 2 bunks across back wall and 2nd outside door from bunk room). There may still be a few unsold new ones out there if you're willing to search or have a dealer that will do it for you. Should be able to land one of those real cheap as I'm sure the dealer would want to move it fast.

[/quote]
--TV is an 06 Dodge 2500 diesel shortbed. Just installed a B&W turnover gooseneck hitch (by myself) and have the option to add a quick disconnect fifth wheel or a GN adaptor for the trailer....still figuring that part out. Prodigy controller due in any day. Hey, just like having a baby, I want everything in place first BEFORE the big day arrives.
[/quote]

Sounds like you've go enough truck for the 5er, but definitely evaluate getting a slider hitch, manual or automatic. Towing with the gooseneck adapter may void warranty on the 5er from what I've read and could cause fractures in the frame of the 5er....this is just what I've read that kept me from going with a gooseneck. Seems I recall that the companion doesn't have an option for a slider hitch now that I think about it, so you should get more input from 5er owners that may tow without a slider in a short bed and see how prevalent that seems to be. I'm too chicken to have tried that.

Happy camping and post often.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome Byron:

Regarding the hitch â€" Hate to tell you this, but you may have some issues.

The companion is not really as â€˜quickâ€™ to disconnect as you may think. When properly installed, you have to loosen 2 U-Bolts and the draw down bolt before you can pull the pin in the fender well. It is not hard to do, but it is not a simple as pulling the pin.

You probably will need a sliding hitch of some sort. B&W does not make a slider. You will probably have issues with cab clearance. You could opt for a â€œSidewinderâ€ pin box but that will create other issues. Most frame manufacturers say that you will void the frame warranty if add a sidewinder (they are ok if they come from the factory that way). Also, B&W says not to use the Companion with a Sidewinder.

My truck already had the turnover ball, so I added a Companion. I have a full size bed so I donâ€™t need the Sidewinder, but my Challenger came with a Sidewinder. I have not had any problems with the hitch â€" YET.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers.com*


----------



## rvnutts (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello fellow newbie







We just got our Outback in February after going to an RV show. We also thought we were going to have to buy used to get what we wanted. We just went to the RV show to get ideas. WRONG! We got ourselves a brand new Outback fiver!







The floorplan that we got was exactly what we had wanted but thought we could only get in a high end fiver. 
We could not be happier with our Outback. We also love the light interior. So much brighter than some of the darker rvs we looked at. We didn't get a bunk model because we have a 10 year old son who we thought would soon outgrow a bunk. He loves the couch that makes into a bed (right across from the TV!) Like others have said, for the money, we don't think we could have done any better. Hope you find just the right one for your family. Oh yeah, we have a slider hitch but have not needed it yet! Hope to see you down the road!


----------

